# HB Marquesa



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Just curious, anyone running a Marquesa with a 90? If so what is realistic speed and draft?


I had a 2004 Marquesa with a Yamaha 90 2 stroke for seven years. WOT was 40. Poling draft was okay. Never really measured it.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

New one or older hull. 2 stroke or 4 stroke? No real advantage in the 90 if you go 4 stroke as the 115s weigh the same.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Uh oh is the Glades Skiff getting traded up?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I got dibs on the Glades!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LWalker said:


> New one or older hull. 2 stroke or 4 stroke? No real advantage in the 90 if you go 4 stroke as the 115s weigh the same.


Newer with 4 stroke or etec. I glanced at a couple motors just for fun, etec was a 70 lb difference between the two. Not getting rid of the glades skiff....Just wondering


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

The Mercury and Yamaha four strokes are the same for both 90 and 115. I think the mercury is about 20 lbs lighter. I fish a marquesa with a 115 SHO regularly and it's really fun to drive! Low 50s. Never measured the draft but would guess about 8-9. Best thing is the ride, very impressive.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have an interest in a Marquesa with a 90 -avoid any four strokes (they're too heavy).. you want a 90 E-Tec on it. Check out the show Flats Class - a Marquesa with a 90 on it is the skiff C.A. Richardson works out of... By the way he's very approachable - if you can contact him I'm sure he'll point out the plus/minus of that setup....

I run an E-Tec 90 as well but my skiff (an old Maverick) is a lot heavier than a Marquesa.... The difference in weight between an old Yamaha 90 (roughly 260lbs) and an E-Tec 90 is substantial (the E-Tec, the only 2 stroke still in production is 320lbs...). Compare either of them to a four stroke 90 and you'll see they're heavier still....


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

05 Marquesa with 09 yamaha 90, transom has been closed in, top speed is around 38 to 40 and drafts i would say 7 to 9 with 2 anglers full tank of gas and yeti 45 with ice. i have 2 batteries in the front hatch too though. and it has a 28 gallon tank. this spring im taking my batteries out and only gonna fill up the tank half way and just put my hopper instead of my 45 yeti in the boat hoping to gain some lower draft numbers. when i repower it will be a zuk 90 or like the other guy said an e tec. weight dif with the yamaha 90 to 115 is only 10 pounds but its 377 lbs. zuk is 340 and is a great engine. e tec is whatever he said. i dont have any experience with e tec but always here good things about them. best set up by far is the old yamaha 2 stroke 90. if you can find one in good shape. fuel efficiency sucks tho.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Etec 90 is 320lbs


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just guessing here but pretty sure the difference in fuel consumption between one of the old Yammie 90's and an E-Tec 90 (or any new four stroke) may be as high as 30%... That's a tremendous increase in range.... I'm getting 5mpg with my heavier hull and with something more modern and lighter weight I'm betting it's nearly 7..... that's a significant difference in economy (not to mention extending your range...). All of the new motors (four or two stroke) are much more fuel efficient than the old carbureted two strokes (not to mention a heckuva lot quieter....).

One of the reasons I post this type of info is that I've been running E-Tec 90's since 2005 (on number three now - a 2012 with around 1400 hours on it -in hard commercial service....). I'll be re-powering shortly with another 90.... Yes, I'm lucky enough to be on BRP's guide program - but other than a price break on the initial purchase I get no freebies - and stand in line for my maintenance just like anyone else....


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

what does an etec 90 run these days? back about a year ago i priced a merc 90 and it was around $9000 i think?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The last I checked it was less than 8k.... You might want to contact Hells Bay about it since I believe they've equipped more than a few Marquesas skiffs with E-Tec 90's....


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

My guess if you're trying to get supper skinny, the marquesa might not be for you. I have a Yamaha F115 on mine and it's still plenty skinny but I can cross almost any water without concerns. Probably about 9" or less loaded up. I wish I had the SHO but not that big of a difference. My buddy has a Yamaha 2stroke 90 on his and it feels completely different. I like mine and he likes his. He doesn't run as hard or as far as I do C.A. (Flats Class) is a great guy and will give you everything he has. He is a wealth of knowledge and was instrumental in my purchase of a Marquesa.


----------



## BigBabyJesus (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a 2106 with a Yamaha 90. Top speed is 42 with myself and one angler. Draft is about 8-9 inches. When I re-power it will be with the 115.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Harlieb3 said:


> My guess if you're trying to get supper skinny, the marquesa might not be for you. I have a Yamaha F115 on mine and it's still plenty skinny but I can cross almost any water without concerns. Probably about 9" or less loaded up. I wish I had the SHO but not that big of a difference. My buddy has a Yamaha 2stroke 90 on his and it feels completely different. I like mine and he likes his. He doesn't run as hard or as far as I do C.A. (Flats Class) is a great guy and will give you everything he has. He is a wealth of knowledge and was instrumental in my purchase of a Marquesa.


Just wondering if it's a true 7 inch boat with a 90 etec which is the lightest power option. Anything more and it's going to create limitations on where I can go.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Just wondering if it's a true 7 inch boat with a 90 etec which is the lightest power option. Anything more and it's going to create limitations on where I can go.


You need to call creek runner about his Marquesa experience running a 2s Yamaha 90. or Search his posts and I think you'll find most of what you're looking for.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Just wondering if it's a true 7 inch boat with a 90 etec which is the lightest power option. Anything more and it's going to create limitations on where I can go.


The Marquesa is a great boat for tarpon fishing.. If getting supper skinny (7") is what you are looking to do, it's not the right boat for you.. You need to be looking at the Professional or one of their other models for super shallow hulls.. The Marquesa is 18'1 and built to ride good, not get skinny.. I've fished a Morejohn built marquesa and as great as it is, I wouldn't want it for fishing 7" areas...


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with limp shrimp. I had a bossman tailspotter. I could get in about 5 to 6 inches loaded down. But long runs or chop was a disaster. You would get soaked. So I test drove a new Marquesa demo and dude it was night and day. And I knew it would be. I found a 05 and bought it. But if I'm not mistaken I think my model is a little shorter than the new ones by like a couple inches. The ride is great and super dry. But it def doesn't draft what my bossman did. Of course on the web site it says i think 7 with fuel and 2 anglers but my numbers are around 9 to 10. I was kinda disappointed. But I'm fine with losing a few and staying dry. I have 2 optima batteries up front too plus a full 28 gallon tank. I took the batteries out last night and I'm going fishing saturday and I'm only gonna fill up the tank half way. So I'm hoping to see a little change in draft. But from what I hear the professional is a smooth dry ride too. That will be my next purchase more than likely.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe the older Marquesa (Pre-2012) is 17'11"x76"


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

yep @westsidefly. and i think they expanded the spray rails like 2 inches or something. my had sponsons but the guy i bought it from had tom gordon close the transom in.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Just wondering if it's a true 7 inch boat with a 90 etec which is the lightest power option. Anything more and it's going to create limitations on where I can go.


I would think it's accurate based on mine having a 115 and being at 9 or less. Perhaps someone will chime in that has a 90.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

i have a 90 yamaha on mine and i would say true draft fully loaded ( full tank, trolling motor, 2 batteries up front, yeti 45 with ice right infront of jumpseat, me on the pole and a guy up front both around 200 pounds) 8 to 9 inches or more.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I fish a marquesa with a 115 and one with a 90 etec,neither is a 7 inch boat,your gonna have to sacrifice draft for ride and vice versa. I would say 8-10 inch. For what the marquesa is it's an awesome do it all boat for the most part.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> The Marquesa is a great boat for tarpon fishing.. If getting supper skinny (7") is what you are looking to do, it's not the right boat for you.. You need to be looking at the Professional or one of their other models for super shallow hulls.. The Marquesa is 18'1 and built to ride good, not get skinny.. I've fished a Morejohn built marquesa and as great as it is, I wouldn't want it for fishing 7" areas...


Correct. It can be used for shallow water, but not with the utility of the shallow water models. 
Very limiting at times.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Liked the idea of no sponsons and some deadrise. It might be a little too much draft though.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Liked the idea of no sponsons and some deadrise. It might be a little too much draft though.


I went the direction of having more deadrise because I fish in conditions I shouldn't because of my schedule and I mostly chase tarpon... If I fish shallow I leave my boat at home and we take my friends tiller micro version... Fishing vast shallow areas in my boat is frustrating, if they are smaller flats next to deeper water it's fine...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Bob, I have a 2014 90 and a 2015 50. They are both 2 strokes and they aren't Etecs.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Liked the idea of no sponsons and some deadrise. It might be a little too much draft though.


Drive over to Maitland and take a test drive with Allen

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-hell's-bay-boatworks-marquesa-102929947


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Drive over to Maitland and take a test drive with Allen
> 
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-hell's-bay-boatworks-marquesa-102929947


Don't want to waste his time.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Don't want to waste his time.


I'm sure he appreciates that. But you have to remember they're a Maverick dealer and he'll take any opportunity to ride in a Hells Bay.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> I'm sure he appreciates that. But you have to remember they're a Maverick dealer and he'll take any opportunity to ride in a Hells Bay.


I need darker sunglasses for that boat.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

ok here's what i saw when i fished saturday. 05 marquesa with sponsons closed in, yamaha 90 4 stroke, 3/4 full tank of gas, no trolling motor, no batteries in front bulkhead, yeti hopper 30 with ice and drinks, my wife (maybe 115 pounds) up front and me (200) pounds poling. Huge difference! i was floating fine in prolly 6 to 7 inches maybe pushing 5. and thats really all i need where i fish so my goal was achieved.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

DeepSouthFly said:


> yep @westsidefly. and i think they expanded the spray rails like 2 inches or something. my had sponsons but the guy i bought it from had tom gordon close the transom in.


Man I bet that was the skinniest Marquesa ever. You got a lot of displacement back from filling in the notch. Can you compare to the ride and characteristics of a notched?
Elsurf are you building new? If so maybe you can get a bit more aggressive on the platform design. To get as much of your weight forward. I don't know about you. But I hit the scales about at a 60hp. Then consider engine weight heavily in your decision. Then keep the build microskiff simple. You might get another inch or so of draft. You get into a lot of water with 8"s.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not building a Marquesa, was just curious.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

jonny said:


> Man I bet that was the skinniest Marquesa ever. You got a lot of displacement back from filling in the notch. Can you compare to the ride and characteristics of a notched?
> Elsurf are you building new? If so maybe you can get a bit more aggressive on the platform design. To get as much of your weight forward. I don't know about you. But I hit the scales about at a 60hp. Then consider engine weight heavily in your decision. Then keep the build microskiff simple. You might get another inch or so of draft. You get into a lot of water with 8"s.


I've never rode in one with the sponsons but from what I've heard they handle a lot better with the closed transom and spin better when poling.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My opinion has been opposite. I think for creek running sponsons have a definite advantage but as far as spinning the boat a sponsonless boat does better. I've never poled a Marquesa but this is from other boats.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want a big water 18 footer with less draft than a marquesa and one that is great on the pole- look at a Beavertail vengeance. With a 90 - a 7, maybe 8" boat. Due to the extreme vee up front, it cuts through and the flat back keeps it ultra stable and shallow - a very under rated and not well known hull.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I have had my marquesa since last october. I feel like most guys you see running these boats are mainly using them for tarpon off the beach or that's what I see up here in the panhandle. I'm mainly looking for red fish and trout in the bay and I'll run the beach looking for schools of fish but not much. Mine just doesn't track well at all. I mean don't get me wrong I love it and will have it for a long time. It's the best riding skiff I have ever been in and super dry and that's what I was looking for so I'm happy. And I have heard really good things about beavertail. I was fishing with a hell's bay guide in Mosquito last weekend, won't mention who, but he said his next boat will be a beavertail. He said the quality is awesome and they are great riding and the guy that owns it is very helpful and is a pleasure to work with. Hell's bays brand new are just so expensive. I mean I don't see how guides can afford them. I mean yeah the big name guys sure but the guy I fished with said most guides have to buy used cause the new ones are just outrageous.


----------

